# Legs Workout for Toned Legs in 10 Minutes



## denquinto09 (Oct 29, 2021)

Do you dream of long, lean Victoria’s Secret Angel legs?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 29, 2021)

denquinto09 said:


> Do you dream of long, lean Victoria’s Secret Angel legs?



How did you know?
My legs are too bulky and gross.
I need Victoeia secret legs.

Help me!!!!


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 29, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> How did you know?
> My legs are too bulky and gross.
> I need Victoeia secret legs.
> 
> ...



Wow! Those are some quads. No one ever compliments legs and I’ll be the first to call out a beautiful pair of tree trunks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJ (Oct 29, 2021)

This ought to be good....


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 29, 2021)

denquinto09 said:


> Do you dream of long, lean Victoria’s Secret Angel legs?



Like @SilentLemon, I too have ugly bulky legs and could never get them into a pair of Victoria’s Secret stockings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 29, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Wow! Those are some quads. No one ever compliments legs and I’ll be the first to call out a beautiful pair of tree trunks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





The Phoenix said:


> Like @SilentLemon, I too have ugly bulky legs and could never get them into a pair of Victoria’s Secret stockings.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Thanks brother
Appreciate it.
They're smaller now since my injury and cut 2 months ago but it is what it is.

Just wish I had Victoria secret legs
Jealousy is real


----------



## CJ (Oct 29, 2021)

denquinto09 said:


> Do you dream of long, lean Victoria’s Secret Angel legs?


Are substitutions allowed? I'll pay an upcharge!!!  😀


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 29, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> This ought to be good....



What better way to get them to show some legs . Where’s @DK?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dragon1952 (Oct 29, 2021)

denquinto09 said:


> Do you dream of long, lean Victoria’s Secret Angel legs?


Yeah, if they're wrapped around my waist and have a vagina attached.


----------



## snake (Oct 29, 2021)

Count me out.

Thick thighs save lives.


----------



## dk8594 (Oct 31, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> What better way to get them to show some legs . Where’s @DK?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Here you go.  I am also posting a pic of the most incredible innovation for leg development since the concept of progressive overload


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 31, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> Here you go. I am also posting a pic of the most incredible innovation for leg development since the concept of progressive overload
> 
> 
> View attachment 14901
> View attachment 14902



Damn DK. They are bigger from m your last post; been a year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

